# Conectar Mesa de Mezclas al PC



## dj_toti

Wenas a Todos!! Tngo Una Duda me acabo de comprar una mesa de mezclas "behringer pro mixer dx626" y tengo que conectarla al pc pero no se que cables tengo que comprar y como los debo conectar... 

La tarjeta de sonido tiene 3 enchufes... uno rojo, uno azul y uno verde
y la mesa de mezclas tiene 3 canales!

Si necesitan algun dato mas pidanlo!

Perdonen por mi poca experiencia soy nuevo en esto!


----------



## Guille DJ

wenas, ante todo wena mesa te has buscao, yo te puedo ayudar en esto pues varios años años de experiencia en este tema me amparan, en fin, tu mesa tiene dos entradas por canal y otro auxiliar para un microfono, tab tiene tres salidas en la parte de main out, una llevar las iniciales AMP o master o algo asi, otra llevara REC, o tape, y la 3 no lo se pues no lo he podido ver bien, si me mandas una foto de la parte trasera de la mesa, me ayudaria bastante, pues no estaria, dando palos de ciego, en fin la cuestion es:
tienes tre tomas jack, en el pc, que son:
rojo o rosa: entrada de micro
azul: salida de linea
verde: salida de audio para amplificador

lo unico que debes hacer es ir a la tienda de electronica y comprar un cable que tenga rca por un lado, seran 2 tomas redondas una roja y otra blanca, y jack pequeño por el otro estereo, una clavija de auricular normal
luego conectas la rc a la mesa donde pone tape o rec o algo asi, si  me mandas la foto mejor, y ala toma rosa del pc el jack luego te vas a propiedades del sonido en el pc y en grabacion le das al microfono el volumen ideal.

espero tu respuesta. un saludo


----------



## Roger X

Hola:

Yo pregunto ahora, ¿qué pasa si quiero que el sonido de la PC salga por el mixer?¿Cómo tengo que hacer?¿Tengo que conectar también a la entrada de Rec de la mezcladora? 
Yo había conectado el cable con un extremo RCA y el otro miniplug a una de las entradas de "Line" que tiene mi consola Numark, pero resultó un sonido saturado, con mucha interferencia y muy bajo sonido.
Si me puedes explicar cómo debo hacer, te lo agradezco. Estoy en medio de una nebulosa.    
Desde ya muchas gracias.
 8)  8)  8) 8)  8)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo tengo mi conexión como en el gráfico.

El dibujo es muy burdo, pero creo está más o menos.
El miniplug es estéreo conectado a dos RCA, venden estos cables ya hechos.
En la salida (o entrada) de la computadora Line Out, se conecta el miniplug, los RCA se conectan a la entradas RCA denominadas Line Input o AUX del equipo de sonido.

Eso es todo.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Nimer

Con la siguiente conexión, vas a tener el sonido de tu computadora en el canal 3 de la mixer.
Cualquier cosita, preguntás. 
Saludos!


----------



## Roger X

OK. Les agradezco a ambos, pero hasta lo que yo veo es lo mismo que venía haciendo. Tengo ese cable y lo estoy conectando de esa manera y el sonido sale totalmente distorsionado. Pero lo voy a probar de nuevo, a ver si me resulta esta vez.
Gracias por responderme. Cualquier cosa les comento que tal me fue.


----------



## Dano

lo conectaste al phono o al line? Debe ir conectado a line.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez, tienes que cofigurar tu tarjeta de Audio.

Yo tengo un Tarjeta Madre INTEL, que trae su tarjeta de Audio incorporada, que tiene las opciones Estereo y 5.1, cuando está en 5.1 la salida Line es una de las salidas para el 5.1, el microfono también se convierte en salida de audio (odio esta placa de sonido).

No se si este es tu caso.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Nimer

Fijate la ganancia del canal al que estas metiendo el sonido.. tenelo siempre a la mitad.
o en la pc bajale el volumen un poco.


----------



## Roger X

Hola:

Siguiendo sus diagramas y consejos lo he conectado a Line y a la salida verde de la placa de sonido. Con ésto el sonido mejoró, pero aún se escucha una especie de "lluvia" de fondo, el sonido es muy bajo y suena como si fuera mono y no Estereo.
                 También lo probé en 5.1 y en Estereo, pero no logré ninguna mejora.
                 Además se escucha constantemente una radio AM de fondo (Radio Continental). Para los que vivan en Argentina la deben conocer seguramente. Esto puede ser porque tengo una placa sintonizadora de TV conectada a la PC. Es una placa BT838 sintonizadora y decodificadora de TV y sintonizadora de FM. Así que no entiendo cómo sintoniza AM.
                 El asunto es que, tengo varias cuestiones que solucionar. Parecen ser una broma, pero les aseguro que es verdad. Me he gastado mucho dinero y no logro lo que yo quería: sacar el sonido de la PC por el equipo de DJ con buena calidad.
                 Mi primo Disc Jockey me dijo que debería comprar cables RCA a Miniplug de buena marca y calidad y que los hiciera armar especialmente por alguien que sepa del tema. Pero no creo que todo se solucione de esa forma solamente.
                 Les pregunto su opinión; si alguien me puede guiar, tal vez comprando una placa de sonido buena se solucione el problema. Díganme ustedes qué les parece, por favor.
                 Disculpen las molestias, y espero que puedan ayudarme. Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Nimer

Olvidate del tema de la placa de sonido..
Si se escucha bien con parlantes comunes, se va a escuchar bien con la mixer.
Yo conecto la mixer a la pc y tengo amigos Djs que conectan la pc para pasar mezclar junto con la denon y no tiene ningún tipo de ruido.

Si se te filtra una lluvia probablemente sea por un tema de aislación de tus cables RCA.
fijate que esten bien conectados..
Si se te mete ruido en el sonido de la pc tambien puede ser por el cable que va de la placa de sonido a la lectora de cds.. A mi me pasaba que al tener conectado ese cable me metía ruido electrico en el sonido. Además de que es un cable que atravieza el gabinete por ende puede meter mas ruido.

Con respecto a los cables: no hace falta que compres unos SONY, PIONEER, AIWA.. solo hace falta que estén bien hechos, que los contactos hagan buen contacto y si es posible que sean bañados en oro.

Y lo de la sintonizadora tambien puede ser un problema, porque son unas cuantas frecuencias las que estan manejando, no soy muy conocedor del tema, pero es algo complejo..
Seguramente alguien te puede guiar mas que yo en ese tema.
Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## Dano

La solución para reducir el ruido es colocar cables de audio bueno, bien blindados, además de tener una buena tierra de todos los equipos.

Saludos


----------



## Roger X

Bueno. Voy a probar con lo que me dicen mejorando la conexión de los RCA con contactos de oro y voy a poner descargas a tierra para redicir el ruido, a ver que tal me resulta. Pienso que va a mejorar con eso.
Les agradezco mucho.
Cualquier cosa, vuelvo a consultarles.
Gracias.


----------



## ikervalen

Hola buenas,
acabo de adquirir una mixer (akiyama mx2) y me gustaria saber como conectarla al ordenador, tengo el cable rc, pero no se como conectarlo, y no se si hay que configurar alguna cosa en el programa que uso...
si alguien me ayuda, muchisimas gracias por adelantado ^^

Atentamente, Ikervalen


----------



## Josefe17

Hola, Ikervalen, es la primera vez que me atrevo a postear a alguien, pero estoy muy agradecido. Por lo que he estado viendo, tu mixer tiene 2 canales de entrada de línea RCA y una salida general también RCA. Sin embargo, no me queda muy claro si lo que pretendes es conectar la mesa al ordenador para poder escuchar o grabar a través de este; o el ordenador a una línea de la mesa, para así poder escuchar a través de esta lo que reproduzcas en el mismo. Igualmente te explico que para ambos necesitas un cable que tenga en un extremo un conector jack 3,5 mm macho stereo y en el otro dos conectores RCA macho (stereo). Si lo que quieres es grabar conecta el extremo jack al conector AZUL del ordenador (el indicado como línea de entrada) y el otro a la salida master de la mesa (conectando entre medias un doblegador RCA para poder conectar el ampli, si quieres) (Ojo uno para cada línea [rojo-rojo, blanco o negro-blanco o negro]). Si pretendes reproducir, conecta el Jack a la toma VERDE o de auriculares del ordenador y los RCA a una de las dos líneas de entarada de la mesa. 
Por si te interesa, pedes conectar ambas a la vez, pero cuidado con las realimentaciones. Silencia la línea de entrada del ordenador o la de la mesa. No conectes ambas a la vez.
Por lo del software, si tienes un Windows (por lo menos sé que a partir de XP) suelen tener un mezclador integrado, junto con el controlador de la tarjeta de sonido que te permitirá mezclar las líneas, pero para grabar necesitas un programa específico.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## ikervalen

Aupa Josefe17, muchisimas gracias por la respuesta.
Lo que yo quiero es que a traves de por ejemplo una interfaz visual como bien puede ser el Virtual dj o cualquiera de esos, poder controlar la mesa y el programa desde la mesa.

Gracias nuevamente.

Atentamente, Ikervalen


----------



## Josefe17

Yo hasta eso no llego, pero viendo las fotos de tu mixer, las conexiones que tiene son la de alimentación, la entrada de micro, la toma de cascos, las dos líneas de entrada, la de salida, y las tomas fader start, que por lo que he leído, valen para parar el plato con el crossfader, por  lo que no cro que tengas interfaz para poderla conectar. Como no sean esas conexiones que pone Phono, que no sé de qué tipo son pero me extraña muchísimo.

Josefe17


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola a todos, vengo aqui nuevamente con algo nuevo y casi loco...tipico de draco.

la idea es la siguiente:

Como armar una consola o comprarla es muy engorroso o caro (respectivamente)...la idea es la de armar una interface mezcladora de unos 10 canales (ejemplo) y luego enviar esa mezcla a la entrada de micrófono (linea) de la placa de sonido SoundBlaster Live 24Bits que tengo...

esa placa tiene preamplificacion de linea y agrega tambien unos 20dB más por si no alcanza...asi que deberia funcionar bien..

ademas de la ventaja de un aparato pequeño, simple y económico...podemos grabar y ecualizar directamente en la PC.

voy a diseñar un circuito posible...y lo subo...y si funciona bien...pondré imagenes, y les diré que tal suena respecto a la calidad de audio.

saludos.

aca les traigo el pcb, empezado para 12 canales.

debajo del 1er pcb esta el ecualizador pasivo de 6 bandas...

debajo el pcb del conector de salida RCA hembra stereo para chasis.

luego se conectan los 12 potes deslizables lineales mono de 10K...y de ahi se unen hacia el operacional de salida...todo esto no esta hecho aun.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

aca traigo el circuito casi terminado...

pronto tendremos noticias de este aparatito


----------



## fernandoae

"DJ"_TOTI? sos dj y no sabes conectar una consola 



			
				dj_toti dijo:
			
		

> weno ante todo muxas gracias!! pero ya e preguntado en otro foro y m an dixo lo k tu y ya se conectarlo y m va bn!!! xo de todas formas muxas gracias x aberte molestado en contestar!!
> 
> Saludoss!



Está en contra de las normas del foro escribir MAL :enfadado: estas mandando un SMS?


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueno compañeros, ya tengo lista la pcb en plaqueta de epoxi...

es decir: pronto pruebo el circuito y les comento como funciona.

y si funciona bien, obviamente, hago el chasis completo...

es simplemente una mezcladora de 12 canales, cada uno con control de ganancia, luego a la salida mezclada un ecualizador pasivo de 5 canales, y el control de volumen total.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno compañeros...hoy probe el circuito y funciono muy bien en su totalidad...
mañ voy a empezar el chasis..

los potenciometros...mejor que sean de 250K y no de 10K...porque saturan muy rapidamente..

saludos.


----------



## LUISSHIT

Hola a todos,

Bueno, como movieron mi tema a moderación lo sigo aquí.

Tengo un mixer whaderfale r200 y no se como conectarlo para grabar y controlar todo desde allí.

Josefe17, aquí subí unas fotos.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Josefe17

Para controlar NO puedes, ya que no hay interfaz de de datos, ya que la mesa no es digital. Para grabar puedes sacar señal de Tape Out, similar a la mezcla y estéreo o de Aux Send, pero mono y una mezcla diferente (monitores). Pero para ello has de dar más datos, como la marca y modelo de tu PC (y S.O.) y subir fotos de ese detalle de toda la mesa, ya que no se encuentran. Dime más datos de para qué lo quieres y te pueda asesorar.

Josefe17


----------



## LUISSHIT

Gracias otra vez Josefe17, bueno mi pc es un Dual Core 2.11 Ghz, 2GB de Ram (Win XP)

Mi idea es grabar la voz (tengo un microfono condensador)

Como no se ve muy bien la foto, te digo lo que dice:

- 2TK Level
- 2TK to Mix
- 2TK to Phones, ctrl room
- EFX Send

- EFX Send (que se repite de la anterior)
- EFX Return
- EFX to Aux
- Phones, ctrl room

Espero haberme explicado.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Conecta un cable de 2 RCA macho a minijack 3,5 mm stereo a la toma Tape Out de la mesa y a la toma Line in (azul) o en su defecto a Mic in (rosa) del PC. Conseguirás así grabar la mezcla stereo que suena. Para conectar la salida del PC, usa un cable similar, pero lo conectas al Verde del PC y a Tape In de la mesa. Presionando 2TK (2 Track) to mix escucharás la salida del PC que has conectado a la mesa en los altavoces, y si presionas 2TK to Phones, ctrl room escucharás la señal de PC en los cascos. Recuerda desactivar "TK to mix" al grabar para evitar realiemtaciones, o en el PC, pinchando en el área de notificación en volumen doble click, en el menú de la izquierda lo desplegas, seleccionas una opción que hay y seleccionas controles de reproducción y seleccionas línea de entrada o micrófono, y entonces le das al mute. Esto no es necesario si al abrirlo ves dicho canal. Le das al mute y se calla. Si en el menú antes mencionado, seleccionas control de grabación y seleccionas tu canal de grabación puedes ajustar el nivel de entrada. Todo esto va de memoria (hace mucho que no ando con mi XP), te ruego perdones la inexactitud de los menús, pero es así. Te pido también que subas fotos de las tomas del PC, y si te dá problemas con la configuración, mediante la tecla Impr Pa o PrtSc situada sobre insertar hagas una captura de pantalla de la situación, la pegues en Paint y la subas y que te indique. Si indagas en esos menús, dime también la marca y el modelo de tu tarjeta de sonido para que te indique.

Necesitarás un programa para grabar. Yo uso el Cool Edit Pro, que vale para eso. Si quieres más info... dímelo.

Josefe17


----------



## LUISSHIT

Gracias por responder Josefe17,

hice lo que me dijiste pero... donde conecto los altavoces? los conecto en el mixer en main mix y en ctrl out pero no se escucha.


----------



## Josefe17

¿Qué altavoces?


----------



## LUISSHIT

Josefe... me escribiste "Presionando 2TK (2 Track) to mix escucharás la salida del PC que has conectado a la mesa en los altavoces"

los conecte ctrl out y en main out, pero no ese escuchan bien... y i subo se saturan y los audifonos tambien. (a esto me referia con controlar todo desde el mixer)

 y si es porque no te dije que tenia... bueno... tengo unos de escritorio nada mas... a lo mejor es eso... 

bueno, espero no molestar con estas cosas tan basicas


----------



## Josefe17

Mira, sube fotos del asunto, ya que a lo mejor cosas que vea y tú pases por insignificantes pueden ser la clave. Con lo de qué altavoces me refería a si eran de PC o altavoces pasivos (bafles) o activos, o sencillamente una etapa con altavoces. Para PC, prueba a ver:
1.Altavoces de PC a HEADPHONES con un adaptador de 6.5 mm macho stereo a 3.5 mm hembra stereo, sonido del PC a 2 TK tape in, presionar 2 TK to phones, subir tanto el nivel de 2 TK como el phones levemente, y algo más el de la etapa a ver que pasa.
2. Hazte con dos machos de 6.5 mm mono, suelda en cada uno un cable a la punta y la masa (paralelo), y mete ambos en un jack de 3.5 mm hembra STEREO, soldando las masas en la toma de cuerpo, y cada uno de los cables de los canales en las patillas cortas. Marca con cinta roja el conector que sueldes en la patilla cuprosa (de cobre), y conecta ese en el canal DERECHO y el otro en el IZQUIERDO de las tomas CONTROL ROOM, realizando los mismos ajustes que antes. En la hembra de 3.5 mm conecta los altavoces.
3. Conecta dicho adaptador en las tomas traseras, del mismo modo, pero presiona 2 TK to mix y realiza la regulación con el mezclador general.
Si no sabes soldar, el adaptador que menciono hacer lo puedes encontrar como "Adaptador de 2 jack macho mono de 6.35 mm a 1 jack hembra estéreo de 3.5 mm"

Josefe17


----------



## LUISSHIT

Muchas gracias Josefe17, hice lo que me dijiste y puedo escuchar sin problemas los altavoces.
Lo que si tengo problemas con el microfono, al parecer es la configuracion... no entiendo mucho... a veces funciona y otras no.
Apenas pueda te envio las tomas del pc.
Saludos.
PD: Estoy usando el Cool Edit Pro para grabar.


----------



## pipa09

LUISSHIT dijo:


> Lo que si tengo problemas con el microfono, al parecer es la configuracion... no entiendo mucho... a veces funciona y otras no.
> Apenas pueda te envio las tomas del pc.
> Saludos.
> PD: Estoy usando el Cool Edit Pro para grabar.


 

El problema que tienes es por una mala confuguracion de la placa de sonido; no se bien como se selecciona en el soft que usas; yo para voces grabo con el Soundforge Pro 10.0, para mi tiene mas prestaciones que  Cool Edit Pro , pero es cuestion de gustos.

Te dejo una imagen de como selecionar la entrada de audio con el programa de Sony, en el tuyo debe ser muy similar.


----------



## alvaroagencia

Buenas tardes, me he hecho de una mesa de mezclas de 2 canales y no se como conectarla al portátil, supongo que será a través de un cable minijack:

1_ ¿Haría falta algo más?.

2_ Por otro lado no se que programa bajarme para realizar las mezclas a ver si alguen sabe decirme cual sería recomendable para mi portátil macbook pro.

3_ Por último, necesito saber si con el portátil, la mesa de mezclas, amplifacador, altavoces y auticulares tengo el equipo completo o me hace falta algo más.

Espero vuestra ayuda, sin más un cordial saludo.


----------



## Scooter

Depende de la configuración que quieras, a día de hoy _no se para qué sirve una mesa de mezclas_.
a) Antigua/tradicional
Varias fuentes de sonido -- mesa de mezclas -- amplificador
Aquí no se que pinta un PC, a lo sumo hacer de grabadora de sesión (conectar line-in del PC a la salida de la mesa de mezclas) o como una simple fuente mas

b)Moderna
El PC genera y mezcla todas las fuentes y efectos que se deseen, si se quiere también graba la sesión sin esfuerzo --- a la salida line-out del PC se conecta el amplificador.

Para la configuración B hay una "mesas de mezclas" USB que en realidad son unos mandos que controlan un programa que hace todo, seguramente el programa se podrá controlar con el ratón aunque será incómodo.

En la configuración B no se para qué sirve una mesa de mezclas tradicional, mas allá de poner varios micros o algo así.

Seguramente me habré "perdido algo", no soy profesional del sonido y seguro que se me escapan usos de una mesa de mezclas.


----------



## Josefe17

Una mesa es el cerebro de control y gestión de todo el equipo de sonido. Permite conectar varias fuentes de audio, ya sean micros, guitarras, teclados o fuentes de sonido grabado o el mismo PC. Permite ajustar los niveles de línea, ecualizar, direccionar la señal de audio hacia el público, monitores o hacia el multitrack de grabación, ya sea en una mezcla principal o en una submezcla. Por otro lado, la mesa puede ser analógica (ajusta la señal con variaciones de voltaje) o digital (opera la señal de forma digital, siendo muestreada previamente, procesada y luego recompuesta) pero POR FUERA SON IGUALES. Por otro lado, existen mesas que no son más que controladoras USB o MIDI o Firewire para el ordenador, es decir un interfaz sin capacidad de procesar la señal, como un teclado, siendo el PC el encargado de procesar la señal, necesitando un interfaz de entrada y de salida. Otra cosa es una mesa USB de Dj, que lo que hace es como un teclado, controlar el programa y éste procesa la informacion.
Para concretar cómo es tu equipo sube marca y modelo así como el programa que usas con el ordenador.


----------



## pipa09

alvaroagencia dijo:


> Buenas tardes, me he hecho de una mesa de mezclas de 2 canales y no se como conectarla al portátil, supongo que será a través de un cable minijack:
> 
> 1_ ¿Haría falta algo más?.



 No, con ese cable ya esta bien! eso si, la salida de audio en una portatil es stereo, x lo cual podras conectar los dos canales a una entrada del mixer! salvo que configures la salida de audio del soft!


----------



## pipa09

alvaroagencia dijo:


> 2_ Por otro lado no se que programa bajarme para realizar las mezclas a ver si alguen sabe decirme cual sería recomendable para mi portátil macbook pro.



Depende del uso, aunque creo q es para reproducir audio! podes pobrar el Tractor, PCDJ o tambien el VirtualDJ



alvaroagencia dijo:


> r /> 3_ Por último, necesito saber si con el portátil, la mesa de mezclas, amplifacador, altavoces y auticulares tengo el equipo completo o me hace falta algo más.



Con eso es suficiente ya!!!


----------

